# "Halber Tacho" auch auf dem MTB?



## .Nicky. (10. Oktober 2010)

Gilt die Fausformel "Abstand = halber Tacho" auch auf dem Rad? Bei meinem letzten Marathon ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieser Richtwert von fast allen FahrerInnen weit unterschritten wird. Im Falle eines Sturzes oder einer Bremsung kann sowas ja arg ins Auge gehen....


----------



## lehni. (10. Oktober 2010)

Redest du jetzt vom Rennbetrieb? Wenn ja, musst du das auch mit Autorennsport vergleichen und ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch niemanden gesehn, der in der Formel 1 nen "halben Tacho" Abstand hält 

Im Training oder auf dem Hometrail macht ausreichend Abstand sicher Sinn. Wird aber auch von den meisten eingehalten finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Nicky. (10. Oktober 2010)

Ein Marathon ist doch kein Rennen. Und bei einer Geschwindikeit von 30km/h müsste man/frau doch dann 15m Abstand halten...


----------



## RetroRider (10. Oktober 2010)

.Nicky. schrieb:


> Ein Marathon ist doch kein Rennen. [...]





Im Kontext dieses Forums ist mit "Marathon" eine Rennveranstaltung gemeint. Mit Streckenabsperrung und ohne StVO.

Aber beim Training auf öffentlichen Wegen gelten natürlich Regeln wie z.B. der Sicherheitsabstand. Renngeschwindigkeit ist dann nur auf verlassenen und einsehbaren Streckenabschnitten erlaubt.


----------



## Piktogramm (10. Oktober 2010)

Im Marathon geht es doch für die Meisten doch darum irgendwie eine gute Platzierung zu erreichen, mit Zeitnahme und Co ist es sehrwohl ein Rennen. Selbst beim RTF fahren viele in Grüppchen die sich spontan zusammenfinden mit weniger als 50cm Abstand. Für Versicherungen und Richter ist das normalerweise ein Risiko welches man bewusst eingeht wenn man eben solche Veranstaltungen besucht. Man hat ja auch die Chance sich aus eben jenen Gruppen herausfallen zu lassen.

In lockeren Trainingsgruppen kann man sicher vereinbaren welche Abstände eingehalten werden (bei so manchem Zeitgenossen ist es gar empfehlenswert).


Ansonsten halber Tacho, da werden Alle der Spitzengruppe freuen, mit Spitzengeschwindigkeiten von 60km/h zieht sich da eine Spitzengruppe ja gut und gerne 300m


----------



## .Nicky. (10. Oktober 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Im Kontext dieses Forums ist mit "Marathon" eine Rennveranstaltung gemeint. Mit Streckenabsperrung und ohne StVO.
> 
> Aber beim Training auf öffentlichen Wegen gelten natürlich Regeln wie z.B. der Sicherheitsabstand. Renngeschwindigkeit ist dann nur auf verlassenen und einsehbaren Streckenabschnitten erlaubt.


 
Ein Marathon ist kein Rennen. Und was heißt ohne Stvo? In der Auschreibung stand sinngemäß "es gilt die StVO und die Anweisungen der Streckenposten ist zu folgen".

Aber mangelnder Abstand kommt ja selbst im städtischen Normalverkeht unter Radfahrern permanent vor....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Oktober 2010)

.Nicky. schrieb:


> Ein Marathon ist doch kein Rennen.




Des ist aber jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder ?


----------



## Piktogramm (10. Oktober 2010)

.Nicky. schrieb:


> Ein Marathon ist kein Rennen. Und was heißt ohne Stvo? In der Auschreibung stand sinngemäß "es gilt die StVO und die Anweisungen der Streckenposten ist zu folgen".
> 
> Aber mangelnder Abstand kommt ja selbst im städtischen Normalverkeht unter Radfahrern permanent vor....



StVO gilt wenn ein Marathon über öffentliche Straßen führt. Ein Organisator kann auf diesen Strecken die StVO nicht aufheben! Die StVO erlaubt ja sogar Rudelbildung unter Radfahrern und räumt größeren Gruppen ja sogar einige Sonderrechte ein.


----------



## .Nicky. (10. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Des ist aber jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder ?


 

Also wenn du unter den ersten 5 mitfährst, dann vielleicht.

Aber jemand der mit Übergewicht auf Platz 443 fährt, ist doch kein Rennfahrer. Der ist ja schon total wegen der Distanz und den Höhenmeter am Ende. Schon oft gesehen. Ok. dass die sich alle wie die kleinen Rennfahrer fühlen ist schon klar.  

Hier mal ein Foto von motorisierten selbsternannten Rennfahrer  







Merke: Eine Startnummer macht noch lange keinen Rennfahrer


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Oktober 2010)

Gibt doch Abstandshalter für Fahrräder. Einfach das ganze Radl damit zupflastern und am besten noch die Parksdistanzkotrolle aus dem Auto bauen und rann ans Radl damit es ordentlich biept, wenn jemand zu nah auffährt.

Nur weil Du übergewichtig bist und als Vorletzte ins Ziel kamst mußt ja nich gleich die anderen Dicken verunglimpfen


----------



## RetroRider (10. Oktober 2010)

.Nicky. schrieb:


> Ein Marathon ist kein Rennen. Und was heißt ohne Stvo? In der Auschreibung stand sinngemäß "es gilt die StVO und die Anweisungen der Streckenposten ist zu folgen".
> 
> Aber mangelnder Abstand kommt ja selbst im städtischen Normalverkeht unter Radfahrern permanent vor....



Vom Wortlaut her kann man viele Regelungen aus der StVO auf ein Rennen übertragen. Aber vom Prinzip her sollte Straßenverkehr eigentlich eher das Gegenteil von Wettkampf sein. Leider ist das Vielen nicht bewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (11. Oktober 2010)

ALLE Rennradfahrer die ich kenne, fahren sehr gern Windschatten - erstens macht es die ganze Sache leichter und zweitens kann man sich dann beim fahren auch noch einigermaßen unterhalten. Richtiges Training ist da natürlich Pflicht - auf jemanden, der das offensichtlich noch nie gemacht hat, würde ich nicht so dicht auffahren wie auf jemanden, den ich gut kenne. Mit regelmäßigen Trainingspartnern waren Abstände zwischen unter 10 und knapp 30cm normal, auch und gerade in großen Gruppen.

Auf dem MTB sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus. Da legt man sich natürlich mal schneller hin bzw. hat eher mal Bodenunebenheiten, auf die man reagieren muß - aber auf einer topfebenen, am besten noch asphaltierten Waldautobahn würde ich auch sehr dicht auffahren, vielleicht bis auf einen oder zwei Meter. Vorausgesetzt, der Vordermann zeigt Löcher und so etwas an.


----------



## flyingscot (11. Oktober 2010)

Wieso ist ein Marathon kein Rennen, wenn Leute mitfahren, die außer Konkurrenz sind? Bei der Tour de France fallen auch jedesmal Fahrer aus dem Zeitlimit (ca. 15% langsamer als der Erstplatzierte). Ist das dann auch kein Rennen?

Und noch etwas: Die üblichen Marathon-Strecken sind zumindest im Wald NICHT abgesperrt... es dürfen sich dort auch Fußgänger/Freizeitradler normal bewegen.

Mal unabhängig von dem Einhalten der besagten Regel "halber Tacho": Es braucht schon eine sehr gute Bremstechnik, um bei 50km/h innerhalb der nächsten 25m anhalten zu können... von geeigneter Bodenbeschaffenheit gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## arminiusf (11. Oktober 2010)

Eben. Die Regel geht davon aus, dass man auf Asphalt bremst. Klar wird der Richtwert von den meisten modernen Autos deutlich unterboten, aber bei einem MTB auf Schotter oder feuchten Blättern wird's möglicherweise kompliziert...

Die beste Regel: das Hirn einschalten.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2010)

> Die beste Regel: das Hirn einschalten.


Am besten nicht nur beim fahren sondern idealerweise auch beim posten im forum beachten *Augenroll* 
damit bist natürlich nicht du gemeint.. falls das so rüberkommen sollte


----------



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich meinen tacho halbiere, lande ich bei ca 3 cm. passt doch als abstand wenn man im windschatten fährt. wo ist also das problem?


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn ich meinen tacho halbiere, lande ich bei ca 3 cm. passt doch als abstand wenn man im windschatten fährt. wo ist also das problem?



Kernproblematik auf den Punkt getroffen! 

Gutes Posting, davon brauchen wir mehr! 

(und nein, das war jetzt keine Ironie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummundhilflos (10. November 2010)

Mindestens halber Tacho Abstand ist ganz wichtig.Besonders bei Rennen.
Und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen war ich ganz klar auch für ein Überholverbot...


----------



## Jettj (10. November 2010)




----------



## Kettenglied (12. November 2010)

Die in der Formel1 haben überhaupt keine Tachos


----------



## Capic Biker (12. November 2010)

Ich glaub .Nicky. hat einfach nur Angst das ihr jemand hinten rein fährt.
Und wenn es dann passiert ist will .Nicky. auch sicher gehn das .Nicky. im Recht ist.


----------



## Büscherammler (12. November 2010)

Passend zum Thema:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119/

(Unbedingt mit Ton ansehen!!)


----------



## kris. (12. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Ich glaub .Nicky. hat einfach nur Angst das ihr jemand hinten rein fährt.


 
Wir sind hier aber immer noch beim Thema MTB-Rennen, oder?! 

Halber Tacho ist Unsinn, grade im Rennbetrieb. Im Training halte ich immer nur so viel Abstand wie nötig ist um Unebenheiten rechtzeitig zu erkennen und dem Vordermann nicht in die Karre zu schreddern wenn der mal schärfer bremsen sollte.


----------



## Capic Biker (12. November 2010)

1. Warum ging die so in die Eisen rein bei der stelle ?
2. Wo hat die sich bitte so weh getan das die sich so anstellt ?

Wenn meine Fragen im Video beantwortet werden dan bitte ich um entschuldigung weil ich hab leider kaum was verstanden.

 ich find Video aber richtig geil


----------



## Kettenglied (12. November 2010)

Das Video ist echt geil. Wie die Tussi dasteht und mit ihrem Bike ihm eins drüberziehen will ...die kleine Kampfameise


----------



## Smourock17 (12. November 2010)

SOOO gut! Danke für dieses Vid man!


----------



## Büscherammler (13. November 2010)

Ist eins meiner Favorites 

Meinen vollsten Respekt hat der Filmer, da sooo cool zu bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. November 2010)

die ist so krass eingepackt, kann man sich da überhaupt wehtun?

Find ich etwas lächerlich, dass sie sich erstmal abpellt und unter dem knie panzer nachschaut...

aber respekt an den sound der bremse, warscheinlich ist die mit absicht so laut


----------



## bastl-axel (15. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> 1. Warum ging *die* so in die Eisen rein bei der stelle ?
> 2. Wo hat *die* sich bitte so weh getan das *die* sich so anstellt ?


Mögliche Begründung rot markiert. 
War doch ein Chickenway, also muß man auch mit solchen rechnen. 
Es gibt schnelle Frauen, manche sind sogar schneller wie ich, aber der riesengroße Rest.


----------



## bastl-axel (15. November 2010)

.Nicky. schrieb:


> Also wenn du unter den ersten 5 mitfährst, dann vielleicht.
> 
> Aber jemand der mit Übergewicht auf Platz 443 fährt, ist doch kein Rennfahrer. Der ist ja schon total wegen der Distanz und den Höhenmeter am Ende. Schon oft gesehen. Ok. dass die sich alle wie die kleinen Rennfahrer fühlen ist schon klar.
> Merke: Eine Startnummer macht noch lange keinen Rennfahrer


Sobald der Schnellere gewinnt und ich alles gegeben habe, um nicht zu verlieren, bin ich auch noch als letzter ein Rennfahrer.
Wo beginnt oder endet bei dir ein Rennfahrer? Bist du ein Rennfahrer, also unter den Top-Five bei nationalen oder sogar internationalen wettbewerben, oder nur in deiner Clique?
Darum gibt es doch Club-, B-, A- und I-Lizenzen. Damit auch der Amateur nicht gegen übermächtige Gegner antreten muß.
Bei manchen Ausscheidungswettkämpfen bekommen nur die ersten Fünf Punkte. Die anderen sind dann keine Wettkämpfer/Rennfahrer?
Der Übergewichtige auf Platz 443 hat vielleicht mehr gegeben und gekämpft als manch anderer, der jünger und schlanker ist. Wer von beiden hat jetzt mehr Kampfgeist bewiesen und ist der "bessere" Rennfahrer?


----------



## kris. (15. November 2010)

Alonso ist demnach auch kein Rennfahrer mehr, ist er doch gestern nur auf Platz 7 in Ziel getrödelt.


----------



## Tall1969 (15. November 2010)

Generell wird viel zu dicht aufgefahren. Beim "freien Training" auf der Strasse genauso wie bei Strassenmarathons - MTB-Geschichterln fahr ich nur "solo".

Schon erlebt, dass mir einer reingekracht ist auf der Strasse, weil er beim Stop-Schild net gebremst hat, ich aber schon (gut war's - Auto kam).
Bei RTF sieht man öfter vollkommen wahnsinnige und asoziale, die völlig Unbekannten bei vöölig unbekannten Bergabpassagen und weit jenseits der 60 km/h auf wenige cm dicht auffahren - ab und an gibt's Stürze, 2008 war ich bei einem Marathon, dort ist einer wegen eines Sturzes verstorben - hat sich ja maechtig gelohnt ...

Macht das jemand bei mir, schnauz ich ihn an, er soll sich schleichen, funzt immer.


----------



## foenfrisur (15. November 2010)

hehehe, das video ist geil.... 

leider hab ich nicht sehen können was die eule dort zum bremsen animierte.
vielleicht waren es diese monsterwurzeln...man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Shoxar (15. November 2010)

Auf dem Trail wird soviel Abstand gehalten wie möglich (Falls es denn mal einer schafft sich aufs Rad zu schwingen und mal zu fahren, hier trifft man keine sau).

Auf dem Heimweg fahre ich gerne bei Kumpels im Windschatten, sonst könnte ich kaum mit den Maschinen (nicht sie, sondern die Zweiräder unter ihnen) mithalten. Knapp 50 sind da mit vollen Reifen drin.


----------



## tombrider (15. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von dem Einhalten der besagten Regel "halber Tacho": Es braucht schon eine sehr gute Bremstechnik, um bei 50km/h innerhalb der nächsten 25m anhalten zu können... von geeigneter Bodenbeschaffenheit gar nicht zu reden.



Ich erinnere mich, vor geraumer Zeit eine Deiner Vollbremsungen gemessen zu haben: Aus etwas über 60 km/h waren es damals gut 25 Meter, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht. Richtig dabei ist jedoch: Das schaffen die allerwenigsten!


----------



## sebi_13 (16. November 2010)

tja, entscheidend ist das Gewicht 

ich mit meinen 50kg + 13kg Fahrrad so etwa steh mit Elixirs (203mm Scheiben - ja, sind schon etwas überdimensioniert) von nicht ganz 50km/h nach ca. 10 m glaub ich 

das video ist nicht nur geil, sondern lehrt uns auch noch etwas: man sollte gerade bei Leuten, die man nicht kennt, nicht so dicht auffahren

(wtf - wie die eule da den am Anfang mit ihrem bike verprügeln wollte, und dann war auf einmal ihr Bein gebrochen )

Lg
Sebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. November 2010)

Ich finde das Video zum Totlachen, sorry.    Nicht nur wegen der Musik, sondern auch wegen der Show. Der Kameramann scheint geradezu buddhistisch in sich zu ruhen, dass er so cool geblieben ist. Allerdings ist es auch megapeinlich für mich als downhillende und freeridende Geschlechtsgenossin, so eine Zicke auf einem Trail zu erleben. Sie hat doch bemerkt, dass sie überholt wird!? Und dann so ein Gejaule wegen Nix und Wiedernix!    Shakehands und weiter geht´s!


----------



## pillehille (28. November 2010)

vorallem legt sich die Frau beim erklimmen der Wurzel schon fast hin^^ (min 2:38) 

da gab es bestimmt ein juristisches Nachspiel...


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. November 2010)

pillehille schrieb:


> da gab es bestimmt ein juristisches Nachspiel...



Wegen tätlichen Angriffs mittels eines Bikes?  
Wer wäre da wohl der/die Angeklagte...


----------



## Harley94 (5. Dezember 2010)

sebi_13 schrieb:


> ich mit meinen 50kg + 13kg Fahrrad so etwa steh mit Elixirs (203mm Scheiben - ja, sind schon etwas überdimensioniert) von nicht ganz 50km/h nach ca. 10 m glaub ich



Diese Werte sind aber der reine Bremsweg und der Reaktionsweg ist nicht unerheblich. Bei 50Km/h liegt der bei 13,8 meter (50km/h = 13,8 m/s)

und Dann noch Waldboden kommt man schnell über 25 meter.


----------



## sebi_13 (6. Dezember 2010)

tja, das ist halt das problem - deswegen ist es immer ratsam, vorrausschauend zu fahren

1sekunde Reaktionszeit - bist du da sicher, ich weiß es ja auch nicht, aber das kommt mir irgendwie etwas lang vor !?...

-.-


----------



## Harley94 (6. Dezember 2010)

1 sekunde ist der Richtwert der in der Fahrstunde und im Pysikunterricht für die Zeit genommen wird die ein Autofahrer braucht von dem Augeblick in dem das potenzielle hinterniss auftaucht und dem augeblick in dem er voll auf der bremse steht.
Da ist also die Reaktionszeit , die zeit die der FahreR brauct um das Pedal voll durchzudrücken und die zeit die die Bremsanlage braucht um die Maximale Bremsleistung zu erreichen.
Ob das jetzt auf dem Fahrrad mehr oder weniger ist darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi_13 (6. Dezember 2010)

fahrstunde ist noch n bisschen hin und in physik hab ichs wohl noch nicht gehabt 

also bei 50 km/h dann bremsweg auf waldboden + Reaktionszeit (13.8m ca.)

das wird nicht wenig wenn der bremsweg so 15 - 20 meter beträgt, dann geht das so wenn man drauf gefasst ist von 25 meter los bis nach oben offen praktisch


----------



## GMDirtJumps (14. Dezember 2010)

:d


----------

